# Suche Notebook 600Euro



## UnrealVirus (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo Com,
ich suche ein notebook für gaming. Es sollte mw 3, eveonline laufen und wenn mgl bf3 oder skyrim. Es wird viel unterwegs sein weil ich auf montage arbeite. dachte so an 15-17 zoll je nachdem wo die leistung besser ist für das geld. akku laufzeit ist uninteressant werde es wohl nie ohne netz laufen lassen.

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## ric84 (15. Januar 2012)

Hey, wenn du auch ein Gebrauchtes nehmen würdest, kannst auch meins bekommen.

Es ist ein 15,4" Gaming Laptop mit einer Geforce 9800m GTS, Intel P8400, 3GB DDR3ram, 320GB HDD. Es ist in einem Top Zustand, aber leider brauche ich es nicht mehr.

MW3 läuft aufjedenfall sehr geschmeidig drauf, der Rest keine Ahnung, weil ichs noch nich drauf hatte.

Suche mal nach dem " *Clevo M 860 TU*" , dann weit du worum es geht 

Also wenn du Interesse hast, dann melde dich einfach


----------



## UnrealVirus (15. Januar 2012)

danke aber nein danke  
ps. keine anderen vorschläge?


----------



## Zeromajor (16. Januar 2012)

Dann schau dir die gaming laptop der großen hersteller an.Alienware, RoG usw.
Kann dir die von ASUS empfehlen.
Republic of Gamer (RoG). Aus leistungtechnischer hinsicht ist nen 15 Zoller besser.
Gibt unterschiedliche ausführungen.
Such dir das beste, deiner Meinung nach, preis/leistung verhältnis laptop aus.


MfG Zeromajor


Wo ich es gerade lese, mit 600 € wirst du die spiele nicht spielen können. Das doppelte ist realitisch, jedenfalls wenn du nen gamerloptop haben willst und die spiele die du genannt hast spielen willst!


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2012)

Im Moment gibt es ein paar Acer 17-Zöller mit einer mobilen AMD 6850, die für den Preis die optimale Gamingpower liefern - hier dieses für 600€: Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk, Radeon HD 6850, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.RK002.026) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  ähnlich stark oder besser kostet normalerweise 800€ und mehr, und bis 800€ kriegst Du normalerweise nur eine nvidia 540m, die deutlich schwächer als die AMD 6850 ist.

Die Spiele werden da auch alle laufen, ABER natürlich je nach Spiel mit geringeren Details, denn so eine Notebookgrafikkarte (selbst in einem Notebook für 1000€) ist nicht mal so stark wie eine AMD 6770 für Desktop-PCs, also einer Karte für 80-90€... die mobile AMD 6850 hat nämlich von der Leistung her nichts mit der Desktop-Variante der 6850 zu tun. Für zB Battlefield 3 auf hohen Details mit ein bisschen AA/AF brauchst Du aber mind eine Desktopkarte wie die 6870 oder besser eine GTX 560 Ti, also Karten für 150-200€ - nur um das mal zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## Arnsmann (17. Januar 2012)

Ich kann dir die Seite hier empfehlen:
http://go.mysn.eu/?fwlink=fwDIRECTCATEGORY&catid=8524190E-D69B-491A-A4C8-BCB3DF092531

mit den Notebooks kannst du auf jedenfall zocken.
Hab meinen da auch geholt und bin sehr zufrieden! 

Gruß Arns


----------



## Muetze (17. Januar 2012)

Arnsmann schrieb:


> Ich kann dir die Seite hier empfehlen:
> http://go.mysn.eu/?fwlink=fwDIRECTCATEGORY&catid=8524190E-D69B-491A-A4C8-BCB3DF092531
> 
> mit den Notebooks kannst du auf jedenfall zocken.
> ...



wie willste da die 600€ einhalten? da habe ich für das geld ja ne 540M mit P Dualcore......

Je nachdem wie du das spielen willst, maximal settings wirste knicken können bei nen 600€ Budget.


Variante 1 für 650€

Variante 2 für 640€

Variante 3 für 1100€


Sortiert von Preis Leistung bis Richtig geeignet aber über Budget

P.s. Was die 6850M angeht reden wir von 11% mehr Leistung gegenüber der 540M

http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-540M.41714.0.html
http://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-Radeon-HD-6850M.43078.0.html


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2012)

naja, die 11% mögen im Durchschnitt inkl. der veralteten Benchmarks vlt. stimmen, aber bei modernen Spielen, wenn man da mal die Werte genau anschaut - zB Mafia 2 mit der gleichen CPU bei der 540m 42 FPS, bei der 6850 56 FPS auf mittel. Das sind fast 40%. Battlefield 2 auf hoch 40 FPS mit der 6850, mit der 540m nur 32FPS. Das sind 25%. Risen auf mittel 37FPS mit der 540m, mit der 6850m sind es 47FPS, das sind 27%... 

Nur bei wenigen der Spiele ist der Unterschied gering, zB Starcraft 2 auf max 20 vs 18 FPS, das sind dann halt nur 10%. 

Effektiv erscheint mir die 6850 aber doch deutlich besser als die 540m.


----------



## Muetze (17. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> naja, die 11% mögen im Durchschnitt inkl. der veralteten Benchmarks vlt. stimmen, aber bei modernen Spielen, wenn man da mal die Werte genau anschaut - zB Mafia 2 mit der gleichen CPU bei der 540m 42 FPS, bei der 6850 56 FPS auf mittel. Das sind fast 40%. Battlefield 2 auf hoch 40 FPS mit der 6850, mit der 540m nur 32FPS. Das sind 25%. Risen auf mittel 37FPS mit der 540m, mit der 6850m sind es 47FPS, das sind 27%...
> 
> Nur bei wenigen der Spiele ist der Unterschied gering, zB Starcraft 2 auf max 20 vs 18 FPS, das sind dann halt nur 10%.
> 
> Effektiv erscheint mir die 6850 aber doch deutlich besser als die 540m.



Das streite ich ja gar nicht ab, wollte hier niemanden auf den schlipps treten, im querschnitt ergaben sich da nur 11% das steht da sogar unten, hab auf die schnelle keine aktuelleren benches gefunden 

Zudem sind wir ja auch sowohl bei ati wie auch bei nvdia ein paar treiber weiter das reiSt auch noch a weng was 

Das sollte ja nur als entscheidungshilfe dienen, bin ja auch für die ati


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2012)

Muetze schrieb:


> Das streite ich ja gar nicht ab, wollte hier niemanden auf den schlipps treten, im querschnitt ergaben sich da nur 11% das steht da sogar unten


  hab ich auch nicht so verstanden  

aber es hörte sich ein bisschen so an, als seien es "nur 11%, da kann man auch eines mit ner 540m nehmen" - ich wollte das nur klarstellen


----------



## Muetze (18. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hab ich auch nicht so verstanden
> 
> aber es hörte sich ein bisschen so an, als seien es "nur 11%, da kann man auch eines mit ner 540m nehmen" - ich wollte das nur klarstellen


 
Es ist eher so das in den genannten Budget in der Regel nur intel onboard oder ne 540m drin ist  da ist dein Fund die ausnahme mit *WOW* 11% mehr Leistung


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2012)

Es sind ja aber eben bei den meisten Spielen nicht nur 11% - die 11% kommen hauptsächlich durch die Benchmarks, die man eh heutzutage nicht mehr nehmen sollte (3dMark06 usw ) - bei vielen Spielen sind es aber 20% und mehr Leistungsplus, d.h. den Acer mit der 6850 NICHT zu nehmen, sondern ein anderes Modell mit nur einer 540m, muss schon sehr gute Argumente haben, die für das andere MOdell sprechen


----------



## Muetze (18. Januar 2012)

10h Akku  hab den einen selber, aber auch andere Motivationsgründe


----------



## tobi512 (20. Januar 2012)

kann dir ein gutes modell für aktuell 613€ bei hardwareversand empfehlen...
ASUS K53SV-SO977V (90N3GA1A4N2D66VL151) | Geizhals Deutschland
asus find ich qualitativ immer sehr hochwertig und optisch ansprechend neben dem guten p/l verhältnis natürlich


----------



## UnrealVirus (9. Februar 2012)

ich hab jetzte Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk, Radeon HD 6850, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.RK002.026) | Geizhals.at Deutschland aeit 3  tagen und skyrim und mw3 laufen ohne probleme. das gehäuse is super  Sehr wertig und tolles design 
vielen dank für die hilfe


----------



## Muetze (9. Februar 2012)

der acer ist und bleibt in der Preisklasse auch Leistungssieger


----------



## h1mself (15. Februar 2012)

bin ebenfalls auf der suche nach einem "gaming" laptop, bin jedoch leicht verwirrt. Welcher von den beiden unten aufgelisteten Notebooks ist im Preistleistungsverhältniss für Spiele und Office am besten geeignet, bzw. wo liegen die stärken und schwächen des jeweiligen notebooks.

Acer Aspire 5750G-2458G64Mnkk Turbonotebook III bei notebooksbilliger.de

oder 

Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk, Radeon HD 6850, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.RK002.026) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

danke schonmal


----------



## Muetze (16. Februar 2012)

er hier hat mehr RAM, ne Nvidia 630m statt der 6850 und ne großere Platte

und hier kannste dir die GPU-Leistung zamklicken


----------

